# Pulldawgs playing in the sunshine!



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

So, I promised Bedlam some update pics of the pups, they are 7 mos. old tomorrow!

These are the male and female that we kept

Nia, 26lbs




























Tau, 31lbs




























and introducing our new little heavy bred Sixbits female, Boo










and of course a few pics of Ms. Tutu getting some work in



















Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow they look amazing !! They are so nicely built and conditioned ... Great Pics


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow good looking pups


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Holy freaking crap. Now Combat looks REALLY fat lol They look great and you're right Nia looks like a little red Africa. Can't wait to see more of Boo too, she looks like a hottie.

They all look GREAT Steph!

Now I'm extra motivated to get on the dogs!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL! Thanks guys! I love my little red Africa! That is exactly what I wanted and that is what she gave me.

That little Boo is a seriously intense puppy, she is a sweetheart but it is hard to get a pic of her she is never still LOL

Stephanie


----------



## ~*Mish*~ (Mar 6, 2009)

They look fantastic! Great job, guys!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They all look great but wow Nia! Nice looking dogs.


----------



## gator912 (Mar 10, 2009)

very good looking pups,they are going to be beast


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

Very beautiful dogs. They have a nice tone to their bodies. Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Great looking and well conditioned dogs. I love their weight for their age. but I love a good game dog anyhow. I'm such a sucker for a well built dog.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks alot, we are pretty proud of our babies, they are great little dogs.

Stephanie


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm...... pulldawgs.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

very nice can you post a ped of boo


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

sure, here ya go

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [295856] :: RTK'S NIGHTMARE

Stephanie


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

They are all beauties!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

looking good steph.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow they really have grown up so much and look fantastic!!!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! They are a great group of dogs for sure!

Stephanie


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

nice dogs! cant believe they is 7 months old, they are ripped!


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

look's like where going to have our hands full with yall that the shows again this year
looken stef


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Wow they look amazing !! They are so nicely built and conditioned ... Great Pics


yeah them pups look good conditioned up dont they


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dennispits said:


> yeah them pups look good conditioned up dont they


Pups with good genetics is always good thing! Nothing like natural condition on a pup you can def tell they eat at least once a day and are not over worked or underfed !!! Nice and healthy pups good job pulldawgs ...


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

I apologize for some reason I assumed you were against the conditioning of a pup. Genetics do play a role in the build of a pup but you usually have to get the conditioning in yourself.


----------



## ademacrazy (Mar 15, 2009)

boy those are some fabulous looking dogs you got. great job with em


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dennispits said:


> I apologize for some reason I assumed you were against the conditioning of a pup. Genetics do play a role in the build of a pup but you usually have to get the conditioning in yourself.


Uhm .. I don't believe in heavily working/conditioning a young pup that is true ... I believe pups should be pups and get lot's of play time and regular exercise but that you shouldn't over do it with a young pup.. Shoot me for that But it's just what I believe .. I am not going to protest outside peoples houses if they choose to heavily condition a young pup It's just not something I would do for my own personal reasons. To each his own.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

ROFL!!!!!! Oh geeze people, these pups are NOT conditioned! This is genetics.

Tau and Nia both have only had on a drag harness twice, once with no weight and once with 5 lbs for a very short distance.

Just because a dog is well built, not fat and has good muscle tone doesn't mean that they are being conditioned.

I agree, puppies should be fat but not so fat that they aren't active.

Thank you very much for all the nice comments about our puppies that we are proud of. 

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> ROFL!!!!!! Oh geeze people, these pups are NOT conditioned! This is genetics.
> 
> Tau and Nia both have only had on a drag harness twice, once with no weight and once with 5 lbs for a very short distance.
> 
> ...


Stephine Dennis Pits is trying to be a smart ass and is quoting me about a comment I made in regards to conditioning pups in another thread why I have no idea as it has absolutely nothing to do with this thread whatsoever or your dogs LOL .. I never thought you had your pups working like grown dogs nor did I ever imply that.. I said nothing but nice things about your pups and said they have great genetics and look amazing .. I don't know what dennis-pits issue is .. I sure as heck don't have one ... I was just saying how nice your pups looked he took it to another level.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

LMFAO:rofl: sadie josh is like me you just got to know him 
lol stef and josh are friends NKC club in tnn lol thats to funny


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

truly amazing. :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:nice dogs. very healthy pups. Pike is coming to your house, for sum training ok. thx.  ---shane


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Saide, you just got caught up in the middle of an inside joke. We are good friends with Dennis and his comment was referring to a telephone conversation.

It's all good, no worries.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Ridiculous.

Yeah I am shipping Combat home for a few months of activity time K. lol

And I might come with to work some horses for ya.

I hear the weather is better there anyway lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Saide, you just got caught up in the middle of an inside joke. We are good friends with Dennis and his comment was referring to a telephone conversation.
> 
> It's all good, no worries.
> 
> Stephanie


on top that you gota know josh he the one cup every other day
:rofl: i still think this funny


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

good looking crew


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Ridiculous.
> 
> Yeah I am shipping Combat home for a few months of activity time K. lol
> 
> ...


Come on sista!! we would love to have you

Bring TuTu's collar when you come. lol upruns:

Stephanie


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice looking. You could tell they where having fun.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy Musculature! Wow. Awesome pics of your beautiful dogs!!


----------

